# Happy Birthday July babies.



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2021)

​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 10, 2021)

Some VIP July birthdays in my family including my (late) mother and my son...one day apart. also a couple of cousins. I like July people.   So to all those with birthdays this month I wish you long, happy, healthy lives.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2021)

My precious late Mother, and my eldest nephew's birthday just recently passed. 
Happy Birthday to all the July babies of the forum


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 12, 2021)

Check back with me at 8:29PM on August 29th, 2021


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 12, 2021)

My mother will be 98 in a couple of weeks.  I won't be able to see her or call her, but I can still send her a card and my love.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 12, 2021)

I am a July baby and so is my grandson. He was born on my birthday. 
We will be visiting him and my daughter this weekend to celebrate. 
I'll be 76 and he will be 10. 
His passion is penguins and mine is to stay alive for another year. lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 17, 2021)

Happy Birthday, July babies ~ hope you have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 20, 2021)

Happy Birthday to all the July babies!


----------

